# Anyone ovulating 31st oct/1st nov?



## Ivoryapril

This is our first attempt for our first baby and i should ovulate 31st oct/1st nov. Anyone joining me? x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes I am joining you there hun exact same time!!!! its our first :baby: too but round 3 for us xxx


----------



## Kimberly28

I should be too!! Woot!! Cycle buddies for the 2ww!! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yay kem ur here and we are in 2ww 2gether woop woop xxxxxxx


----------



## Kimberly28

LOL! Yup!! Come on BFP!!! I really feel like its going to work this time and I'm going to get my BFP but maybe its just a healthy dose of PMA talking! :dohh: :happydance:

:hugs: Jai Jai!!


----------



## Pux

Mine is supposed to be on the 31st.... MY BIRTHDAY!!! Wouldn't it be cool to tell my LO that he/she was conceived on his/her mommy's birthday?!?!?! I've been doing OPK's but nothing has come up yet.
Anyone else using OPK's?


----------



## MsLynn225

YEah I O on the 1st nov. !! :) Its been over 2yrs us trying, so let this BE THE MONTH :) woot woot 

Baby Dust sPrinkled all over us ladies * :hugs:


----------



## Frippledip

:dust:Hello ladies, it looks like I am in this group as well, so let's all hope for some Halloweenie beanies!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes defo for some halloween beans!!! :dance: I am using OPK's too but not got anything on them as yet......come on PMA I think Kim has it right!!! yay :dance:


----------



## PixieKitty

Good luck ladies!
Hehe wow halloween babies :D awesome!


----------



## LadyBee

Yep, first true cycle of TTC, due to Ov Nov. 1st or 2nd! Only 2 1/2 weeks left... :rofl:


----------



## Pux

neg OPK this am (I know I am supposed to wait until later in the day... I will do one when I get home from work)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh wow! So glad people have replied. Everyone seemed to have buddies and i was feeling pretty lonely! It's my Mum's birthday on Halloween too, maybe all these birthdays are a sign! Lol. Not using OPKs, i always get ovulation pains so i've pretty much always known when i'm ovulating so i really hope that comes in handy! Problem i have is hubby is away with work mon-fri every week so i can't believe my luck that i'm due to ovulate friday/saturday. Here's hoping all goes to plan! How do you get those daisypath tickers to work? I made one but when i copy and paste i just get a load of text?! x


----------



## CarrieB

I'm supposed to be oving about now but am still getting neg on opks. Getting the odd symptom though and plenty of ov pains so hopefully in the next couple of days! This is my first cycle charting so I'm glad I've found some girls to share the 2ww with xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Do you find with the OPK that you ovulate way after feeling ovulation pains in your side? I always assumed you were ovulating as pretty much as you felt it?!


----------



## CarrieB

This is my first time using them so not sure, but it certainly seems to be going that way. It's just getting a bit frustrating that my body seems to be telling me I am but the opks refuse to confirm it!! I just want to be sure, seeing as it's our first cycle trying with some proper knowledge of charting/temps/ovulating etc.


----------



## Kimberly28

Gotta keep trying! I too had a neg opk today but I'm not expecting O till cd15(Friday) so I prolly wont get my pos(and first ever!) opk until Thursday. But today I had a couple little twinges around my left ovary! O must be around the corner!!! :happydance: Come on O!! One step closer to my BFP!!! :dance: PMA ladies, PMA!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pux

I use my fertily friend ticker. It links to my chart. I don't know how to do a Lily Pie one. Sorry :(


----------



## CarrieB

So glad I found some cycle buddies. It's been driving me mad waiting for positive opk, so don't know how I'm going to survive the 2ww, and if AF's late I think I'll end up going :loopy: xx


----------



## Cracker

My second cycle of trying - but first when I am actually charting.
Due to Ov Nov 1st or 2nd but not entirely sure yet, got OPK's and even brought some pre-seed too!!

Only thing is I have been ill with a cold for a couple of days and my temp has been up a bit, hopefully it'll be normal again tomorrow.

Hope everyone is lucky this month with their :bfp:


----------



## Ivoryapril

I just can't wait for Friday to feel like i've got something to cross my fingers for! Keep thinking what if somehow i don't ovulate till my hubby goes away to work again on sun night!!


----------



## CarrieB

They always seem to be away at the worst time don't they? DH is out at the footy tomorrow night, but he is at least taking the afternoon off, so he's promised to greet me at the door naked when I get home from work (tmi maybe?..... :blush:)

Hope you get perfect timing Ivoryapril xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks, you too! My hubby and i are trying the 'just relax and don't use anything and it will happen when it happens' approach, he's not even discussing babies! Or should i say, he's using that approach. I'm using the 'chart like crazy and get the timing exactly right for a baby ASAP' approach! x


----------



## LadyBee

Hi girls! I'm not very good at keeping up with all these threads...lol 

My hub doesn't know what to think with all this. He's happy we're trying but he's as laid back as they get I think...helps me to stay sane... :)


----------



## CarrieB

My hubby's wanted a baby for years so he's kinda cool with all of the charting and stuff, not that he's getting involved......well except for the :sex:, I kind of need him involved with that!! He's used to me planning everything like it's a military operation, holidays, moving, Xmas etc. so I think he would have been surprised if I hadn't found some way to organise baby making too!! Give it a couple of month's tho and it will probably wear thin for him too, he wasn't impressed when I mentioned EWCM the other day :laugh2:


----------



## Ivoryapril

I think if i started telling him details about EWCM there would be no :sex: to be honest! Off for a :shower: and bed. One day closer to trying!! x


----------



## MegGem

I'm sheduled to O on Friday too! Although we are not scheduling BDing so hopefully DH will just be in the mood! Guess I better pull out that sexy cat woman costume:ninja:
Wish me luck we even BD!


----------



## MegGem

Meli Tia said:


> Hi girls! I'm not very good at keeping up with all these threads...lol
> 
> My hub doesn't know what to think with all this. He's happy we're trying but he's as laid back as they get I think...helps me to stay sane... :)

Same here, I am much more sane now that my DH wanted to relax and not try so hard, meaning no scheduling sex!


----------



## Pux

My husband always wanted one, but when I said to him this morning (Warning: TMI) 
"I think some of your spermies leaked out of my twap" there was this stunned silence on the phone.... then he started giggling like a little girl. What a goober.
I posted my BFNOPK's in the OPK gallery.
And before anyone can say it: I have a problem. I am a POAS addict. I am past denial. Only 11 more steps to go in my POASA classes.


----------



## DeeStar03

*I should be ovulating This Friday/Saturday too !!! WOO HOO!! ... I don't know if anyone has read my story but.. I just had a beautiful baby boy 5 months ago and I started back on the pill August...spotted all month cause my body was getting used to it again.. and then September finally got caught up. Stopped after that.. had a regular period this month... and BD Today and yesterday!!!! WOo hoo!. We're trying for a girl so I've read to have sex 4-5 days BEFORE ovulation since female sperm live longer.

So I'm hoping I would just get a BFP since maybe my body obviously didn't get too used to the pill... so we'll see!

GOOD LUCK ALL!!! *


----------



## CarrieB

Ivoryapril said:


> I think if i started telling him details about EWCM there would be no :sex: to be honest! Off for a :shower: and bed. One day closer to trying!! x

Hmm, yeah probably not my wisest move! Think in future I'll be saving all details of bodily fluids for the B&B forums - you lucky girls!! :rofl:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Why you feeling sad Carrie? Its CD 14!! x


----------



## CarrieB

CarrieB said:


> They always seem to be away at the worst time don't they? DH is out at the footy tomorrow night, but he is at least taking the afternoon off, so he's promised to greet me at the door naked when I get home from work (tmi maybe?..... :blush:)

Well so much for the opportunity to BD after work, before DH went out. Turns out I wasn't the only one to leave work early, his mate has just pitched up half an hour early to pick him up, so no BD for us today :hissy::hissy::hissy:

oh, and still no pos opk :sad1:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well its technically good that you havent got a positive opk yet if you haven't had chance to :sex: surely when he gets in tonight you can be waiting at the door for him and get those little fellas in there before you ov? x


----------



## CarrieB

I'd try, but after all the :sex: we've been doing the last few nights, the chances of me still being awake are pretty slim too! To be honest it may be good to give the little guys a break, at this rate I doubt there's many left!! Trouble is I just know if we end up with a :bfn: I'll be blaming it on tonight!!!

How's things with you? All prepared for OH's homecoming on Friday? x

Oh and the sad was because I've been feeling blue on and off all day - no idea why either!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hormones! I'm looking forward to Friday but i keep thinking what if i don't ov? For some strange reason the month before last i just totally skipped a period (no chance at all that i was PG) and since then i been so wary because i've always had very regular periods. It has taken a while to get my cycle back to normal after coming off the pill in may though so maybe its just that x


----------



## CarrieB

Big :hug: Keeping my fx for you. Are you getting any symptoms yet? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

No, but i don't usually until day 12 or 13 so just keeping an eye on the old CM and trying to relax. I know you said this is your first month charting but have you been trying for long before now? Natalie x


----------



## CarrieB

We were married in July, so I guess since our wedding night!! But up till now it's really been more a case of not preventing rather than trying. When I look back knowing what I know now our attempts probably weren't very well timed! What about you? xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

We're pretty similar! We're both 25 and married in April, we haven't been 'not preventing' until 2 weeks ago so this will be our first 'on time' attempt. I just know this 2ww will kill me! x


----------



## CarrieB

Urghhh!!! Tell me about it, I've been tying myself up in knots waiting for a positive opk so the 2ww is gonna make me crazy! I'll be relying on you to keep me sane :hugs:, promise I'll do the same for you x


----------



## Ivoryapril

It's a deal! I am hoping ov will somehow be later than usual, like Sun or Mon so we have plenty of chance to :sex: before it happens. Its rubbish that my OH is away! Have you told anyone you're trying now? I haven't because i don't want to really tell anyone i'm pregnant until i'm at least 8 weeks or so. x


----------



## CarrieB

Nope, not telling anyone, even my sister and we're really close. I put enough pressure on myself at the best of times so I figure if anyone else knows we're trying I'll be making it even harder for myself!! That's why I'm so glad I found this forum. It's been killing me not talking about it and now I can finally shout WE'RE TRYING TO GET PREGNANT!!!!! Man, that feels better :rofl: I'm going out to a friend's tonight though and it's going to be so hard cos she'll be talking all about her wedding which is the major thing going on in her life right now, but I won't be able to talk about TTC, which has been consuming my every waking thought for the last few days!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I know, its all i've thought about since we got married. Our family and friends know i'm keen to get going fairly soon but we've made out we aren't thinking about it til next year. My dream is to surprise our families on christmas day with the news! x


----------



## SianMA

Fingers crossed I'll ov around the 1st too, don't think I ov'd in my last 2 cycles so I'm desperate to get a +ve OPK and to ov this month. We're going with the sperm-meet-egg plan timing and using pre-seed. 

Hopefully I'll have good news just after my birthday with a :BFP: this time around. A sticky bean would be the best pressie ever!


----------



## Ivoryapril

What is pre-seed? I've heard it mentioned but i'm new to all this! x


----------



## CarrieB

Ivoryapril said:


> I know, its all i've thought about since we got married. Our family and friends know i'm keen to get going fairly soon but we've made out we aren't thinking about it til next year. My dream is to surprise our families on christmas day with the news! x

Here's hoping hun [-o&lt; . Gotta run now, catch ya later.

Hi SianMA, nice to see you in here, the buddies for ov this weekend are building up nicely!! :hugs: Lots of girlies for moral support in the 2ww xx


----------



## SianMA

Pre-seed is sperm-friendly lubricant. It sort of mimics fertile CM - I don't tend to get loads of EWCM so we use it around ov to give the spermies the best chance of survival.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i just got bitten by the POAS bug and ordered a bunch of ovulation and pregnancy test strips! Hope they arrive on Friday morning!! x


----------



## Pux

I think I got a pos OPK! Check out the pic in the Ovulation pic gallery and let me know what you think... is it dark as or darker than the control line??? If it is, I will O sometime in the next 24-48 hours! Which means on my B-day!!!! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Sorry if TMI, i read on here about people checking their cervix so i read up on how to check and mine definately feels firm and closed. I thought i was due to ovulate tomorrow or saturday!! Have i got it all wrong or is there still plenty of time for it to soften and open up? Thanks x


----------



## CarrieB

Am v. impressed hun!! Haven't tried checking CP yet. I have no confidence in my ability to find it!!!!!! Where did you find the instructions?


----------



## Essence

I am ovulating today, (The 30th) so I say count me in on this one! :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

I can't remember Carrie, i just googled it. This site seems to say the same though https://www.beyondfertility.com/art3.htm how did you get on? Positive OPK yet?

My OPks arrived this morning and i only got a faint line today but i don't feel like there's anything going on yet and thats good cause hubby isnt home til late tonight so i'm hoping i will get a positive and some pains in my side tomorrow x


----------



## LadyBee

I'm waiting for Ov, I guessed this weekend sometime, but I'm not showing any signs of it. My cp is unreliable, but it's very high, soft/squishy, and a little open...


----------



## Ivoryapril

Mine hasn't changed apart from it seems a bit higher, but perhaps i'm imagining that! It is open a little, probably the diameter of my little finger, and has been since yesterday. I had a bit of cramping today in my lower abdomen and thighs like i do when AF is coming but i think i've had that before Ov too... 

Things are sounding good for you though Meli Tia!


----------



## LadyBee

...Hope so! :) :hug:


----------



## Ivoryapril

I've had a few stabbing pains in my left ovary through the day but not pains as such. Shame my CP doesn't match up :dohh: think i will do another OPK late tonight x


----------



## LadyBee

Ivoryapril said:


> I've had a few stabbing pains in my left ovary through the day but not pains as such. Shame my CP doesn't match up :dohh: think i will do another OPK late tonight x

I hope, I hope, I hope, I hope... :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well how did we all get on this weekend girls? I had faint lines on my OPK tests on friday but not enough to be considered positive. Saturday and today there was no line at all?! I've had no major signs of ovulation apart from a couple of twinges on Friday so don't know what to think. We only :sex: friday and today (sunday) and hubby has left to go back to work for the week now so not sure i'm in with much of a chance. I was sure i would have EWCM and ov pain as i often do but didnt :cry: trying to stay positive but it doesnt seem too hopeful x


----------



## LadyBee

Still BDing each day, not too sure when I'll Ov, who knows what's going on in this body. I am checking CM and CP though to stay somewhat informed...still looking like Ov is coming up. I might have already but I never got EWCM, was quite dry until Friday. We shall see! 
Ivoryapril, stay positive! I'm losing faith in those OPKs and I've never even used one! ha! I'm hoping for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am confused about my OV too had a coupld of faint OPK's but nothing pos and norm have by now very strange - bit worried but trying not to as there is still time i suppose xxx although my FF says I am 6dpo?!?!!


----------



## CarrieB

Sorry, I know I've been MIA from here in the last couple of days so I'll bring you up to date. Got second lines on my OPK Thursday and Friday, but they weren't as dark as the control lines, which was prob a good thing cos I was exhausted so ended up :sleep: instead of :sex:!! Finally got a proper positive yesterday so it's been full on baby-making since (despite getting a muscle spasm in my back when I was cleaning yesterday, which has meant I'm completely laid up today)!! If I don't get a :bfp: this month it won't be for wont of trying!! Fx


----------



## Ivoryapril

:hugs: Sounds very well-planned and positive for you Carrie! Fingers crossed!! x


----------



## morayo

Ivoryapril said:


> Thanks, you too! My hubby and i are trying the 'just relax and don't use anything and it will happen when it happens' approach, he's not even discussing babies! Or should i say, he's using that approach. I'm using the 'chart like crazy and get the timing exactly right for a baby ASAP' approach! x

hi ivoryapril, it appears we are cycle buddies and not only that we seem to have something in common whn it comes to our OHs. mine would just kinda freeze if i let him know im ovulating and want to bd, so i just kinda build uo the sexual tension days ge4 the dday and just kinda go with the flow or at least i make him think i am:happydance: . i wish all of us the bst and hope i will be among those who will join the nov:bfp:.
go away :witch:


----------



## morayo

Ivoryapril said:


> Well how did we all get on this weekend girls? I had faint lines on my OPK tests on friday but not enough to be considered positive. Saturday and today there was no line at all?! I've had no major signs of ovulation apart from a couple of twinges on Friday so don't know what to think. We only :sex: friday and today (sunday) and hubby has left to go back to work for the week now so not sure i'm in with much of a chance. I was sure i would have EWCM and ov pain as i often do but didnt :cry: trying to stay positive but it doesnt seem too hopeful x

hi again, i would advice that u remain hopeful cos sometimes O signs do change, i had a :bfp: in oct but m/c at 6wks, i dint get any positive signs on my opk but my cp and cm were hinting that i was ovulating days before i was supposed to so i just made sure i BD with my OH when i thot i was ovulating and when i was supposed to but didnt feel like it was happening. im not sure exactly when the lo was conceived cos she wasnt around long enuf but im just glad that i went with my gut feeling and bd anyway. i wouldnt worry, just remain hopeful and positive. :bfp: is on the way.:hug:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i was doing OPKs without him knowing or i thought he would flip cos he hates things being all structured and organised. Well after being so careful where i put them i did a test and left it on the sink in the bathroom!!! I'm so absent-minded when i'm wrapped up in doing something! He went in for a wee and all of a sudden he said 'what's this thing?' and brandished my test stick! I was mortified so just brushed it off and said 'oh its just an ovulation test cause my cycle was so funny last month, who knows whats going on in there'. .. And he didn't freak out! He just said 'do you have to leave things you've weed on on the sink?' Lol. And then we :sex: a few hours later so it can't have scared him that much! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Do you already have children morayo?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ok girls, maybe TMI but i'm excited! I thought it was all over and done with but i decided to check my cervix and there's defo EWCM up there! Its not there when i wipe, but its there nontheless! I don't think i was checking properly. I found a website that says use two fingers to squeeze the bottom of your cervix and thats what i got!! So maybe it was there the whole time and i wasn't reaching it? Or maybe its new and i'm just ovulating now? AAARGGHHH! x


----------



## Lunaty

Hello thought id join in, my last cycle hay wired a bit with 37 days so hopefully my calculations will be correct hahaha...

Supposedly was O on 31/1 so did some :sex: on the 31st and yesterday :)
I have no clue when i ovulate so just took 14 days in consideration and calculated it online as form the start date of my weird last period hahaha..

I will defnitly need to take some notes on how to find this stuff out .

As the others my DH is very laid back with it all and thinks i shouldnt fuzz to much, unfortunately i have a nice obsessive tension hahahahaha


----------



## jaccib

Hi,
Just found this thread...been away for a week and am just trying to catch up. I OV'd 31st Oct.....Due to test 14th November...day before our 1st Anniversary!!!!! Really hope that we get :bfp:......my last one was day before OH's Birthday,although ended in m/c @ 10 weeks.
It would be amazing for it to happen again. FX
Don't use OPK's just leaving it to chance although it would be the icing on the cake for us!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Fingers crossed for you Jaccib! Well girls, i'm totally lost... Got a bit of EWCM today when i wiped, don't know what to think. Was pretty sure i ovulated friday but now its looking like it was maybe yesterday or today. Either way, we :sex: friday and sunday nights so i'm just hoping that somehow we've caught my egg!! x


----------



## morayo

Ivoryapril said:


> Do you already have children morayo?

yes i have a 5yr old darling daughter.


----------



## morayo

hi ladies, this 2ww thing is killing, i am having all sorts of imaginary pains. i seem to be having loads of cm though, backache and loads of acne.bbs are starting to hurt too. anyone else having some of these signs of ???? whatever?


----------



## Lunaty

ughh im having some cramping since yesterday and i am afraid i miscalculated O seeing i used the standard given calculations..

Guess i will have to be good and wait ill the 22 to test as that would be my AF date compared to the 37day cycle i had last month.. :O

Or should i just be naughty and take a test on the normal cycle day befor ei quit the pill?!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I think just see how it goes Lunaty and see if you have any symptoms you think are worth checking out.. I have decided it was definately friday or monday that i ovulated as no more symptoms have arrived regarding ovulation so at least i think (99% sure) that we're in with a chance since we BDed friday and sunday evenings :happydance: 

Yes i too have had achey boobs since sunday and lots of spots, don't know if theyre post-ovulatory or what. Usually i just get little pimples before i ovulate and spots when due on, but got lots of big old red zits on my face right now! Not reading into it at all though, i'm just trying to ignore the 2ww apart from chatting on here. Its the only way to stay sane! x


----------



## MegGem

I was supposed to OV on the 31st but have no idea if I OVed earlier or none at all. I hope I have at least a chance this cycle! I've had cramps for a week now and tender boobs and getting over a breakout so I'm thinking I OVed last week a little early. I sure hope so!

Fingers crossed for everyone! I can't wait til we can all test!


----------



## Lunaty

Tell me about the ^&(@^& breakouts!!!!
Might be stress related with me though hahaha, still cramping a bit not as heavy as the 3d and 4th of Nov though..

I think i might have catch d the flu in the mean time.. My nose is runny and im having headaches (like my synus is blocked or something argg..) just feel a bit dazzed, hope this wont stand in the way of TTC (did lots of BD :D )


----------



## morayo

this waiting game is a real chore! trying to take my mind off it but my brain just keeps registering and storing everything that goes on in this body of mine!


----------



## Lunaty

i wish i had some symptoms to store ahahaha, unfortunately i did the same last month though and it drove me completely nuts being a week late and having negs !!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm just assuming it's too early for symptoms, although earlier i felt really weird and briefly wondered.... Can't describe it much more thatn that i just felt odd!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i said i thought it was too early for symptoms at 5/6 dpo but weirdly i've had minor aches/twinges around my left ovary most of the afternoon and evening. could it be anything? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

I defo had strange light cramping in my lower abdomen when i was lying in bed trying to go to sleep last night! Trying so hard not to look out for signs and discounting anything i feel but its strange i'm getting these things. Probably body playing tricks on me! x


----------



## babybooties

i did ovulate around then hoping for bfp


----------



## Ivoryapril

hi babybooties, you having any symptoms? i'm driving myself nuts, promised i wouldn't look for signs but can't help feeling stuff! x


----------



## morayo

hi all, im definitely ahving some weird symtoms, like some pulling sensations in my belly button, my boobs dnt really ache much though just some slight twinges every now and then, plus my stomach is really bloated, and ive been peeing a lot.and yeah the lower abdominal aches. i read somewhere that the stuffy and runny nose is also a sign of bfp, though my nose is as clear as they come.lol


----------



## morayo

hi lunaty, ur symtoms seem so so similar to mine when i had my last bfp. heres wishing u one, good luck.


----------



## morayo

sorry if i tmi, but my cm has been so thick and whitish, anyone have any idea what cm is supposed to be like during the luteal phase?hope its not thrush? it doesnt itch or smell though! sorry if it sounds gross!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey girls! I hope you're all well! I can't believe all these symptoms...the stuffy nose thing...I have that too! The weird feeling, I have that one too! And I've been feeling like crampy and needle pains too! I think it's too early, but I can't help but notice these things!


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> sorry if i tmi, but my cm has been so thick and whitish, anyone have any idea what cm is supposed to be like during the luteal phase?hope its not thrush? it doesnt itch or smell though! sorry if it sounds gross!

Should be all god, i ave the same :)
As for symptoms, yeah still feel them.. although the pain has subsided a now.. funny it just comes up heavier in the evening it seems.. I dotn know if it has anything to do but i had some bleeding gums this morning, for anyone who is interested, ive wrote down my exact stuff in my journal :blush:

Good to everyone!


----------



## morayo

Lunaty said:


> Should be all god, i ave the same :)
> As for symptoms, yeah still feel them.. although the pain has subsided a now.. funny it just comes up heavier in the evening it seems.. I dotn know if it has anything to do but i had some bleeding gums this morning, for anyone who is interested, ive wrote down my exact stuff in my journal :blush:
> 
> Good to everyone!

it seems ur signs are all pointing towards bfp.good luck dear!


----------



## Cracker

Well I was a bit later in the end, so am only 4dpo now - really wierd is that I have been finding all my food unbelievably salty - so odd as it wasn't really and I love salty food!! Fingers crossed, although as my DH had to go away for work we only managed to BD 3 & 2 days before O.

Have been charting my temps, and my shift has only been quite small about 0.3C - FF has pinpointed my O, is this strange for it to be so small?


----------



## MommyMichele

Well, add me to the list. My chart just put my O date as the 31st.

When are we testing? LOL! The 14th?


----------



## morayo

ivoryapril where u at? whats up with u?


----------



## CarrieB

Hi buddies!! :wave:

Well I've decided I ov'd on Sun 2nd, despite FF giving me an OV date of Fri 31st. Didn't wake up to take temps till late last weekend. Woke up to take temp at normal time today, then went back to sleep and retook it when I woke at 11am (pls don't judge me, I've had a hard week, been v tired! :blush:). It was 0.4 degrees higher the second time, so I reckon there's a good chance that my temps were about 0.4 degrees higher last weekend than they would have been if I'd taken them at my normal time. So, anyhoo, as we bd'd twice on Sat and once on Sun am hoping we're in with a good chance this cycle.

So, been symptom-spotting like any good TTCer in the 2ww . I've noticed lots of CM (don't know if that's unusual for me at this time in my cycle), was emotional today (burst into tears tonight for no reason) and exhausted (wanted to go clothes shopping today but was too exhausted to go - highly unusual). Have also been getting strange twinges on and off since Thursday, a bit between a stitch and a v mild AF cramp. Not sure if any of the above really means anything though. Will only really begin to get excited about the possibility of a :bfp: if my bb's start to feel tender and at the mo they're fine.

Anybody else got any new symptoms to report? :hugs:


----------



## MommyMichele

Tender bbs
increased creamy cm
stuffy nose
foods i love don't taste so good
i get a crampy feeling now and then
constantly tired, i yawn all day
more hungry than normal


----------



## CarrieB

Think I may be out in the next couple of days. Getting v bad AF cramps today and now think my emotional outburst yesterday could be due to impending AF. I'm CD 25 so would be a little early but I got my AF at CD21 last cycle so it wouldn't be impossible. I know that it could be implantation cramps and I got a dip in temp yesterday although don't know if it's gone up again today cos temp-taking went a bit wrong. But I don't want to get my hopes up :witch: has a tendency to be a bit of an early bird with me sometimes.


----------



## morayo

what happened to al the initial posters on this thread? please please lets know whats going on with u. i dnt have much symtoms anymore now and im too afraid t o test now im going to wait until the 20th, had a bit of heartburn yesterday thoug and cm is well creamy sorta but cant be sure cos e and oh bd yesterday morning.


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies! I'm 6-7 dpo (don't have a FF chart so my Ov doesn't show on my ticker) and here are my symptoms:
Twinges & Needley pains (from 4-5dpo)
Congestion
high, closed & soft CP
creamy CM (that changes a lot)
Feeling like AF will start early, not due for another week
general weirdness
slobber :D if you can count that... :rofl:
oh, and I feel really bloated

Grasping at straws here...too soon for any of these 'symptoms'... :D


----------



## MommyMichele

Increased Cm here too.


----------



## Lunaty

hmm still stuffy nose,

Overall very full feeling if i eat anything, very hungry but when i eat i suddenly dont feel hungry anymore?!

i feel very whiny if that makes sense hahaha

And stools are off too..

Other then that, i dotn have anything unusual unfortunately ...
Wish the 17th is here soon!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hello ladies! Sorry i've been MIA but my hubby is only home on weekends so i need to spend my time with him. Well, since the weird ovulation-type pains i've felt ok. Bit of a funny slightly nauseous feeling but maybe just symptom-spotting. Tired, but could be just the dark nights. Had heartburn twice but sure its way too early for that. No increase in CM. But i've had a few random moodswings for no reason and my boobs are aching :happydance:

still on operation ignore, ignore, ignore all signs! (As you can probably tell from my pessimistic attitude!) x


----------



## Ivoryapril

.. my boobs aren't sore as such, just noticeable, like a pulsing feeling. Also, (TMI alert) i've had really bad gas the last 3 days!? (Tmi alert again) just checked my cervix and it still seems high and is wet. Plenty of EWCM when i gave a 'squeeze'. Dont know what that means? x


----------



## CarrieB

Well my AF stylee cramps dissipated by late lunchtime with no sign of :witch:. Trying, and failing, not to think that it could have been implanation cramps. Am desperately trying not to symptom spot, but have had a really runny nose today (am probably going mad but I'm sure that's a possible sign?), and was exhausted when I went shopping today. Was really drained anytime I climbed a flight of stairs. Mind you, got home did ironing :iron:, baked a cake :cake: and cooked dinner (couldn't find a smilie for that!), so perhaps I'm not as exhausted as I'd like to believe. Damn these imaginary symptoms!! :rofl: 

Just told OH that I really want sore achy boobs cos I'd see that as a definite sign. He offered to punch them for me, what a sweetheart eh! :rofl:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Carrie, you're OH sounds similar to mine, that's exactly what he'd have said to me! x


----------



## Lunaty

Ow wow how considerate ;)

Im sure mine would have offered that too whahaha

Im waiting for any signs of implementation but to no avail.. only thing i have (TMI) is runs tot eh bathroom but im pretty sure it's last nights indian :rofl:

So im gonna try not to symptom spot until 17th.. mayeb then i will get a :bfp:
(one can hope right)


----------



## CarrieB

Yep, he's the best!! He'll do anything and everything he can in the battle to TTC, including using my cleavage as a punchbag!! :rofl:

PS How sad am I, I actually had a look on fertility friend to see if they listed 'runny nose' as a symptom for me to tick! :rofl: Perhaps I'll have to create it as a custom listing!!


----------



## Lunaty

hey do custom listings :D?!

Whaha maybe i can join and ark bad indian as a symptom too 

Man i hate waiting, i wish i wasnt this impatient but i cant help it!!!
how do you keep sane in these times!!!


----------



## CarrieB

Yep the waiting sucks!! Oh and I thought I should let you cycle buddies know that you're going to have to watch this space for a little while cos it's going to be a couple of weeks before I test. The ideal time would be next weekend but we have my nieces over for the whole weekend. Would just end up miserable if I got a :bfn: which isn't fair on them, and if I got a :bfp: wouldn't want them there cos would want to celebrate with DH. So have decided it will need to be the following weekend. Sounds strange I know but if I do it during the week and it's a :bfp: I feel like me and DH won't have any quality time to really enjoy the result cos of having to work. If I do it Sat morning and it's a :bfp: I'll have the whole day to myself to get to enjoy my little secret then will be able to surprise OH when he comes home from work. Also think I'd prefer to give the :witch: plenty of time to show her face rather than test and get a :bfn:.


----------



## Lunaty

Ill probably do it on sunday eve.. omgomgomgomg
yeah hopefully i wont get a :bfn:

Will be at my Dh dad as he just came back form his op.. (he has prostate cancer in advanced stages) it would be awesome to be able to give some good news to the family :D


----------



## CarrieB

Really hope it's a :bfp: for you Lunaty, I'm sure it would be just the news DH's family could do with right now :hugs:

Just realised that this essentially means I'm in a 3WW! Who would do that to themselves!! See I'm strong about it right now, but you know the minute AF is late I'll be POAS regardlss of what else is going on!


----------



## Lunaty

heheh tell you what, my last cycle was 37 days so i might well be in a 3ww aswell :hug:

Well ive been having some stingy pains down my belly so hoping again but im still disappointed i dotn have any sore Bb's and no implementation bleed to be seen either haha


----------



## MommyMichele

Well I got a BFN, blah. My CM just went sticky, don't think that's a good sign.

John says my boobs are HUGE! Like that means anything.

I'll test again on Saturday.


----------



## Ivoryapril

I feel ok too. My boobs don't seem to be as tender as yesterday. Been having some cramps that feel like i need the loo! But not really like AF cramps. Dont feel hopeful today. x


----------



## CarrieB

OMG!! Think I may have just had an implantation bleed!!!! Had a dip in temp on Saturday and really bad AF type cramps on Sunday (not due AF till this weekend so v unusual), both of which I think can be signs of implantation. Tried not to read too much into it but decided next thing to look out for had to be the bleed. Didn't think it would really happen but have just been to the loo and when I wiped myself (sorry if TMI) had a small amount of very definite light pink CM!! Got so excited I burst into tears!!

If this isn't the lead up to a :bfp: it's going to kill me!!

Somebody please calm me down!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

No, i can't calm you down cos i'm jumping up and down for you too!!! x


----------



## CarrieB

That doesn't help me!!!!!!! Although I love that you're as excited as I am :hugs: xx


----------



## morayo

hi everyone, lunaty and carrie b i hope y'll get ur bfp's, i did a sneak preview test yesterday and got a bfn, well im noot due to test till the 20th anyway, i think cos i had a m/c on 19th oct at 6wks and so not exactly sure when i was to ovulate but just went with my body symtoms! ive not given up yet but i would be really happy if most of u guys got ur bfp thi s month it would make me very hopeful for mine!
well im not exactly symtom spotting anymore cos pretty much all of my symtoms are gone except for bleeding gums when i brush and a huge appetite but ofcourse that could be due to the multivits im taking. well best of luck ladies! bfp!bfp!bfp!


----------



## morayo

CarrieB said:


> OMG!! Think I may have just had an implantation bleed!!!! Had a dip in temp on Saturday and really bad AF type cramps on Sunday (not due AF till this weekend so v unusual), both of which I think can be signs of implantation. Tried not to read too much into it but decided next thing to look out for had to be the bleed. Didn't think it would really happen but have just been to the loo and when I wiped myself (sorry if TMI) had a small amount of very definite light pink CM!! Got so excited I burst into tears!!
> 
> If this isn't the lead up to a :bfp: it's going to kill me!!
> 
> Somebody please calm me down!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::hug:


----------



## CarrieB

morayo said:


> hi everyone, lunaty and carrie b i hope y'll get ur bfp's, i did a sneak preview test yesterday and got a bfn, well im noot due to test till the 20th anyway, i think cos i had a m/c on 19th oct at 6wks and so not exactly sure when i was to ovulate but just went with my body symtoms! ive not given up yet but i would be really happy if most of u guys got ur bfp thi s month it would make me very hopeful for mine!
> well im not exactly symtom spotting anymore cos pretty much all of my symtoms are gone except for bleeding gums when i brush and a huge appetite but ofcourse that could be due to the multivits im taking. well best of luck ladies! bfp!bfp!bfp!


Sounds like it's still really early Morayo so I'm blowing big fat raspberries at your :bfn: and keeping my fx for your :bfp: :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Lunaty

yeahyeahyeah , wohoo Carrie, hope this is it for you!!!
hmm maybe i should test early.. you guys have a bad influence on me :rofl:


----------



## CarrieB

Think I may have spoken to soon :( I haven't had any more pink. Now it's light brown instead, which is exactly how my AF started last cycle. I also just feel like my AF is about to appear. I'm feeling a bit grotty today I'm getting feelings in my lower back and I'm a bit loose, all things which normally point to the :witch: Not sure if I want to test on Thursday now, really don't want to see a :bfn: If I'm right she should be here in a couple of days anyway :cry:


----------



## MommyMichele

Uh..... something is going on over here! Never ever in my life have I had EWCM before AF, she's due in 72 hours or less. Went to DTD but before we could actually do anything, I got a gush of EWCM. TONS OF IT. DTD right away but I think it's way to late for me to O.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hmm... I've had EWCM this month after ovulation too, not loads, but i don't usually get it after Ov. Who knows?!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh Carrie don't be too down, i've read that implantation bleeding is either pink or brown so dont worry. That would make your luteal phase pretty short, how long is it normally from ov to period? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well this morning i fell straight back to sleep when i turned off my alarm. Barely remember the first time i woke up at all, then had a lovely really vivid dream about falling in love with my new boyfriend (Austin Healy from strictly come dancing!?) I have felt totally exhausted all day, like i was out on the razz last night when really i was fast asleep by 11 and didnt get up till 8.15. Seem to be having lots more wet CM today and still having crampy twinges but they dont feel like AF, still feels more like i need to go to the bathroom! x


----------



## CarrieB

Wow, it's like a CM fest in here today!! That's all good ladies!

Mine's still a really really light brown when I wipe sometimes. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is IB not AF. Still testing Thursday morning unless the brown CM gets heavier.

:hug: to everyone xxx


----------



## MegGem

I've read that it's normal to get EWCM right before AF. But and increase in creamy CM is also a sign of pregnancy. Not like this really helps you... but I wanted to put my two cents in! :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

hmm well,i have a bit of creamy cm but not much..
somehow i dotn think ill be in this month..

i did have some symptoms but they can be explained in other things.. so there goes my certainty.. still secretly hoping i might be.. Well find out on coming Sunday!

Hmmpff the thought of might having to try for half a year is depressing me ..


----------



## CarrieB

You've prob posted this already somewhere Lunaty, so sorry if I wasn't paying attention, but how long have you been TTC?


----------



## morayo

CarrieB said:


> morayo said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, lunaty and carrie b i hope y'll get ur bfp's, i did a sneak preview test yesterday and got a bfn, well im noot due to test till the 20th anyway, i think cos i had a m/c on 19th oct at 6wks and so not exactly sure when i was to ovulate but just went with my body symtoms! ive not given up yet but i would be really happy if most of u guys got ur bfp thi s month it would make me very hopeful for mine!
> well im not exactly symtom spotting anymore cos pretty much all of my symtoms are gone except for bleeding gums when i brush and a huge appetite but ofcourse that could be due to the multivits im taking. well best of luck ladies! bfp!bfp!bfp!
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's still really early Morayo so I'm blowing big fat raspberries at your :bfn: and keeping my fx for your :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

thanks love ur mail just brought tears to my eyes. ure so kind!:hugs:wish u :bfp: too.:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

CarrieB said:


> You've prob posted this already somewhere Lunaty, so sorry if I wasn't paying attention, but how long have you been TTC?

Haha no prob, this is our first month trying but been of the pill for 3 months now :)


----------



## CarrieB

This is our first month temping and stuff, although we've been not preventing since August.

I've had a runny nose the last few days which I've been thrilled about(!) cos I'm sure I read it can be a symptom. But it's just dawned on me tonight that my eye has been a bit stingy the last few days too (new contact lens just ain't agreeing with me) and that's probably making my nose run. That was the only symptom I had left that I couldn't find an alternative reason for and now that's gone too :hissy: The 2ww is poo, damn all the vague early pg symptoms that can easily be explained away!!!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i know exactly what you mean, ive been having a runny blocked nose since 2 dpo and to be honest i have a vague feeling i's just my allergy playing up.. (its starting to get spring/summer here)

Then i started having cramps and i was like yay, but it might have been something i ate -__- (like last night) haha. My journal is full of it!

Im totally with yo, damn those symptoms that can be explained away!!!!


----------



## morayo

wow ladies it seems we are beginning to give up on our bfps, what happened to all the symtoms and stuff we felt be4? u guys give me so much hope with ur posts and i would lik eto say that we shdnt say its over till its over, besides, the baby dancing we do when ttc is a small consolation.lol. we'll all get our bfps and sooner than we think. id like to add that IB can bome thru as either light pink, pink, or brown cm and also most pms symtoms are also pg symtoms so the signs we see may be interpreted one way or the other. ill keep myy fingers crossed for us all! yeah!


----------



## CarrieB

Wouldn't it be so much easier if there were pg symptoms that were really clear and only applied to pregnancy. Like a bright red face.... or squeaky farts.... or itchy eyebrows.... or turquoise poo!! Now I bet you couldn't explain those away however hard you tried!


----------



## CarrieB

morayo said:


> wow ladies it seems we are beginning to give up on our bfps, what happened to all the symtoms and stuff we felt be4? u guys give me so much hope with ur posts and i would lik eto say that we shdnt say its over till its over, besides, the baby dancing we do when ttc is a small consolation.lol. we'll all get our bfps and sooner than we think. id like to add that IB can bome thru as either light pink, pink, or brown cm and also most pms symtoms are also pg symtoms so the signs we see may be interpreted one way or the other. ill keep myy fingers crossed for us all! yeah!

Heehee, that's what comes of the 2ww. You gather all the symptoms you can in the first week, then by the second you get bored cos there's no more symptoms you can possibly consider, so you while away the time discounting them instead!! Don't worry, for all my "oh I so bet I'm not, it's bound to be a :bfn:, I don't really feel pg" I am secretly deep down really hopeful of my symptoms...... just don't tell the :witch: I'm trying to call her bluff :shhh: :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> wow ladies it seems we are beginning to give up on our bfps, what happened to all the symtoms and stuff we felt be4? u guys give me so much hope with ur posts and i would lik eto say that we shdnt say its over till its over, besides, the baby dancing we do when ttc is a small consolation.lol. we'll all get our bfps and sooner than we think. id like to add that IB can bome thru as either light pink, pink, or brown cm and also most pms symtoms are also pg symtoms so the signs we see may be interpreted one way or the other. ill keep myy fingers crossed for us all! yeah!

heheh sorry hun, im just preparing myself.. :rofl: i cant face a :bfn: 
i was very positive in the beginning but these seem to have weakened down as far as signs go.. but who knows as i have probably said before to countless people.. it aint over till the :witch: shows :dohh:

thansk for the pep talk hun :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

oww oww i feel a cramp!!!! .. yay.. i just hope it's not the tomato i just ate.. or me having to go toilet whahahaha tell me it isnt so!!


----------



## CarrieB

Lunaty said:


> oww oww i feel a cramp!!!! .. yay.. i just hope it's not the tomato i just ate.. or me having to go toilet whahahaha tell me it isnt so!!

Hurrah!! I hope it lasts for a couple of hours and is really uncomfortable painful (I mean all that in a nice way, promise! :hugs:)


----------



## Lunaty

hmmppff it seems to have gone now.. no toilet needed yet though :wohoo:
i must sound like such a psycho.. thank god my dh doesn't know what im writing in here..

i accidentally left open a window about some CM question and he read it, i think he was a bit shocked hahahaha.. poor guy, i told him that thats why we have the forum, so i dont have to talk to him abut gory details whahahaha


----------



## CarrieB

Men! They're such innocents aren't they! If they get freaked out reading about CM hate to think what they'll be like in the delivery room!! I just know DH will be asking the midwife to get the gunk off the baby before he holds it!


----------



## morayo

:hugs:


CarrieB said:


> Wouldn't it be so much easier if there were pg symptoms that were really clear and only applied to pregnancy. Like a bright red face.... or squeaky farts.... or itchy eyebrows.... or turquoise poo!! Now I bet you couldn't explain those away however hard you tried!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: now that would be funny! im off to bed guys! have an early day tomorrow. thanks for the positive talk my mood has gone from pessimistic to downright hopeful! dnt worry i wont say a word to :witch:.:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

OMg hahaha, yeah my DH would soo do that!!!

I started to laugh out loud and my colleagues (all male) wanted to have a look.. yeah right ahem...

So, night Morayo :), my cramps are of and on in waves.. but their not strong ..


----------



## CarrieB

I'm off to bed too Lunaty. Hope those cramps keep plaguing you!! (Had to google how to spell plaguing cos it just didn't look right :rofl:)

And tell the men to stay away, there's plenty of other sites for them to look at. Mind you, the ones I'm thinking of are probably blocked in the workplace!!

Nighty night x


----------



## Lunaty

hehe im guessing your right ;), have a good sleep.. dream of babys !!!

probbaly see yo guys online tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hello ladies! I'm feeling more positive today because after two days of nothingness on the symptom front, today i've got more to spot! This is the second day running that i've been absolutely EXHAUSTED after a good night's sleep. I cannot be bothered to do anything at all. My nipples are still overly sensitive, which usually only happens for a couple of days after ov then goes away. And i had a wave of good old nausea at my desk today which was odd. Plus for the last few hours i've had a pretty sharp pain around my right ovary. Still doubt it'll come to anything but here's hoping. Going to start the testing addiction tomorrow morning with an IC. x


----------



## morayo

hey everyone, just got back from work, had a very busy day, slept like a log and woke up really tired, and gues what, went to the loo and noticed some spotting on my knickers! what do u think? im really confused about when i actually ovulated now or maybe its just the witch playing tricks on me? whilst at work i suddenly felt this gush os wetness come out(tmi alert!im sorry) rushed to the ladies only to discover some light brownish cm, not creamy or anything just more than usual thats why i noticed!


----------



## morayo

so now im in a state of semi confusion someone shed some light on whats going on with my body.also i have two large pimples on me face! it hurts too, but i also had them around the time i thot i ws ovulating. whats going on!


----------



## Lunaty

Well spottin gcan happen from 7 to 10 dpo.. apparently...
Would be grate is that was the case for you !!! :dust:

Ive been wishing this uppon myself but no such luck *sight
I just get reallyreally full after i eat like bloated i dont wanna walk full hhahaha

Had those cramps yesterday and today .. and a backache yesterday too..
:muaha: testing in 4 days!!!

Good luck lady's


----------



## Lunaty

HUnn im pretty sure you had Implementation :D and besides.. spots only com eup with significant hormonal changes ;) (think puberty) so good chance that your are yaya :happydance:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hmm, who knows morayo? I was hoping for some spotting too but it never happened. The pain around my ovary has gotten worse over the evening, its all on the right side of my lower abdomen and hurts when i move or stretch in certain positions. I'm totally lost with the whole thing. Am due AF on sunday but am definately doing an internet cheapie tomorrow morning just to try to stop thinking about it 24/7 x


----------



## Ivoryapril

We still testing together tomorrow morning Carrie? I'm so excited for you, i think you're heading for a :bfp: !!!


----------



## CarrieB

Ivoryapril said:


> We still testing together tomorrow morning Carrie? I'm so excited for you, i think you're heading for a :bfp: !!!

We surely are!! :happydance: Had practically no spotting today which I'm kinda pleased about cos the longer it went on for the more I would have been thinking it was the :witch:. Not sure how long IBs last? But then when I got home had a sudden rush of wet (that sounds so nasty but didn't know how else to put it :rofl:!). Rushed to the loo praying it wasn't AF. Instead it was a moderate amount of really watery pale brown CM. Hoping this is all good signs.

Am so exhausted tonight too. Could have fallen asleep as soon as I got in from work and prob would have but we had plans to go out for dinner. Have climbed into bed as soon as I got in and I'm ready to get my head down. It's exhausting me just typing tonight! 

Am excited reading everyone's symptoms. We've got some good stuff going on here ladies, hopefully it'll be :bfp:'s all round. Will do mine first thing tomorrow, so will try to post the result either before I leave for work, or as soon as I get there (if the bossman isn't lurking!!) xx


----------



## CarrieB

OK, tested this morning and ended up with the most ridiculously faint second line. I mean you really had to look for it. But I got DH to have a look and he agreed that although it was barely there, there was definitely something. It's darker now, although still faint. Does that mean it was just an evap line? I didn't think evaps started to appear until at least 10 mins after taking the test, which is why you should disregard the result if it appears after that time. It may have been faint but my second line was there from the get-go 
(Ie after three mins when you're supposed to check it) Ladies, what do you think? I really wasn't expecting this, thought it would be a definite yes or no, so I feel no better off for doing the test. It's a first response one so it should be ok to use at this stage.

I've managed to take a photo within the ten minutes and you can just about see the faint line so if I'll try to get that posted in the gallery when I get in tonight. Don't want to have to wait that long to get your opinions though :hissy: so could you please start speculating for me now? If you strongly suspect it's an evap, please just tell me, I'd rather know. Don't want to get my hopes up if it's a :bfn:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Carrie i am so excited for you!! Mine was a BFN just as i thought so i reckon i'm out. I really doubt it was an evap line, the signs look so good for you! Go out on your lunch and get another test to try!! Fingers crossed!! x


----------



## MommyMichele

I don't know if I am still in or not, got a BFN but the witch is not here.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Carrie, my lovely testing buddy, you have to promise me you'll test again on Saturday if not before (are you off work? if so it would be lovely for you and your OH to share the news together and have a whole day to revel in it and look at prams!) Lol. I have no doubt in my mind at all, everything seems to be so positive for you, you knew when you ovulated and BDed at the right times, you've had spotting and cramps, painful boobs and now a faint line on a HPT! What more do you want girl? There's deffo a bun in your oven!! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well ladies, after testing this morning and getting a BFN on what i thought was 13 DPO i decided to revisit the possibility that i didn't ovulate on fri 31st oct like i originally thought, purely because i'm having some symptoms that i'm definately not imagining. If you've read my other posts, i couldn't tell whether it was the friday or the mon/tues as i had what i thought were ov signs on both occasions. We BDed at times that could've caught my egg either time. 
I just looked back at what i'd written in my diary and really, the signs are more likely that it was mon/tue. What do you think?


FRIDAY 31st: 'wet' feeling CM not egg-white, twinges around left ovary

SATURDAY 1st: 'wet' feeling CM not egg-white

SUNDAY 2nd : 'wet' feeling CM not egg-white, felt very saucy (TMI) which is normal for me when i ov, aching pain around right ovary

MONDAY 3rd: Spotty face, EWCM on cervix, aching around right ovary

TUESDAY 4th: EWCM when wiping, spotty face.


----------



## CarrieB

Well it definitely suggests you ovulated Mon/Tues, but what was it that made you think it could have been Friday? And what are the significant symptoms you're having now? Come on spill. If it was Mon/Tues that would make you 9 or 10dpo which really could mean your :bfn: could just be the result of testing a little early :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

There have been lots of things over the last week, but in particular the major cramping i had around my right side yesterday and that i have had such unbelievably sensitive nipples for the last 4 days which is odd. It probably still won't amount to anything but it's got me wondering when i did actually ovulate. The only reason i had friday in mind was because it was when i thought O would happen and it was the first occasion that i thought i could've ov'd and so i was going with that x


----------



## CarrieB

In which case I'd say it's far more likely that you ov'd the Mon/Tues. In which case it may be worth testing again in a couple of days, cos I don't think you can trust that :bfn: :hug:


----------



## CarrieB

Ladies, my (huge) HPT pic is in now in the gallery. Could you please check it out and give me your honest opinions? Ta loves :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

You can say that cos you've got a :bfp: i'm so jolly well over the moon for you!!! And hoping i will be joining you in the 1st trimester boards soon! x


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah that pic was def. a pos :D :bfp:
Waiting for that dig next week


----------



## morayo

hi all, sorry i just got time to sit down all day. thanks for ur responses, i was really feeling tired while at work today, got home and cldnt resist taking another test and it was a bfn again. oh gosh! looks like im symtom spotting too much or something, im still getting some funny cramps in my belly and now im just so unsure of what part of my cycle im on def its post O but how far i cant tell, my cm is playing tricks on me, im just blahhh!
carrie b i definitely beleive now that u have a bfp hope to join u in 1st trimester soon, thanks for ur msg, i loved it, ivoryapril, well like carrie b told me dnt give up cos af isnt here yet so that a plus right? lunaty and all the other ladies y'll just hang in there were in this together! its gonna happen!soon!wow bfp here u come!


----------



## MommyMichele

BFN today and AF is due now. Loads of watery CM, don't think that is a good sign for me.


----------



## jaccib

Well :witch: got me big time on wednesday....2 days early!! My AF's have been 27 days on the dot since my m/c in August. So here we go again then!!

Wishing,hoping and waiting for :bfp:


----------



## CarrieB

Hi ladies

Just to keep you posted, cos I'm out all night tonight so won't be visiting. Am definitely retesting tomorrow morning so keep your fingers crossed for me. Am going to try to get a digi on the way home if the chemist have got any, so if it's another faint line will probably try the digi to be sure. Will let you know as soon as I'm done.

Lots of love and :dust: to all of you. Hope the symptoms are coming on nicely and if anyone's testing I'm sending lots of baby wishes for a :bfp:


----------



## morayo

hey ladies, how are we all doing today,sorry the witch got u jaccib! carrie pls get the digi and put us out of our misery! nothing new on my part only my stomach is really bloated and i cant wear my pants directly on my waist , but then thats not new to me usaully have such discomfort be4 af is due,bbs dnt hurt at all have some twinges down below and felt tired today and cldnt stop yawning, my main issue is that i dnt know when i ovulated anymore cos my symtoms are just up and dwon, its not possible to ovulate twice in a month is it?


----------



## morayo

please ladies, those of u who have had m/cs how long after the mc did u see af? i had a natural complete m/c and stop bleeding al together after 5days. we started dtd immediately but had some long intervals.


----------



## Lunaty

Damnit
Well got a big fat :bfn: Saturday ( i tested 1 day early i know) :hissy:
Damn im dissapointed.. :(

Owell better luck next time, i just hope at least the :witch: will be on time...
This sucks!


----------



## CarrieB

So sorry it was a :bfn: hun. But it's not over until the :witch: shows her face. Wishing you lots and lots and lots of :dust: Big :hug: xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks hun :) at least some of us got lucky this round :D
There are some others out there with faint lines atm.. lets hope that babydust reached them at least !

I may be sneaky and test again if :witch: hasnt arrived on the 22nd.. but im not too hopefull it's alreadu 10dpo.. i should have at least seen a faint line by now..


----------



## MommyMichele

I'm out, I'm ok with it, seems my cycles have regulated themselves after the BCP this past summer. BCP helped!


----------



## morayo

hey is this thread dead? where is everyone?


----------



## Ivoryapril

I got another BFN this morning so am hoping AF will arrive soon so i can get started on cycle 2!! x


----------



## CarrieB

Ivoryapril said:


> I got another BFN this morning so am hoping AF will arrive soon so i can get started on cycle 2!! x

Well I'm hoping it doesn't arrive at all and that that BFN is a falsie. Want you with me asap hun!! But if it wasn't your cycle then I hope she arrives soon too so you can get to work again!! Wishing you all the baby :dust: in the world for your :bfp: next cycle sweets :hugs:


----------



## morayo

no af for me yet as well and i dnt even have the courage to test again, dnt even have ay tests at home and im not inclined to buy! been having some bad mood swings! almost burst into tears at church today cos i was ;lookin at all the babies and preg moms around me! what a shame!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ah Morayo, you may well be in the club yourself! When are you planning on testing again? I'm just eagerly awaiting AF since i'm still getting BFNs. Still got super sensitive nipples but apart from that i'm totally normal so i've decided i'm out. Excited for you though! :hugs: x


----------



## Lunaty

Hmmpff yeah i am currently debating to test again or not.. 10dpo may have been a bit to early, or am i kidding myself here?! haha


----------



## Ivoryapril

10 dpo was early. Haven't you tested since then?x


----------



## morayo

oh ivory its just a big burden! i dnt exactly know what im feeling and im trying not to symtom spot anymore cos i dnt want to be too disappointed if af arrives! i dnt think ill be doing any tests till maybe next weekend, remeber i told u i had a m/c on 19th last month ? so im a bit confused about when i ovulated thoug im sure i bd'd then but oh dear i dnt know dear, this 2ww is killing
what about u how long is ur cycle anyway are u late yet? maybe u tested too early?


----------



## morayo

i am having some backpain n my bbs r kinda throbbing
but dully!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I was a bit muddled up about when i ovulated, i thought it was fri 31st oct but looking back at my diary entries it was prob the mon/tues (3rd/4th nov). So if thats the case then i'm not due AF til wed/thurs but i have these early, sensitive HPTs and they are all :bfn: so i think i'm definately out for this cycle. Have totally turned off the 'i could be pregnant, what's that twinge i can feel?!' switch in my head so i'm pretty much decided i'm not pregnant and am waiting for the :witch: x


----------



## morayo

i feel a bit disappointed u know cos we started off with so much enthusiam and now its just blues, i think for now carrieb is the only registered bfp in our thread, trying to turn off the switch in my head too but babes no af is still no af!fx God can still move that mountain called af! did i hear u say amen?


----------



## CarrieB

Amen and Hallelujah! It ain't over yet ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> 10 dpo was early. Haven't you tested since then?x

Nope havnt because i dont want to hold up hope haha.. i think im in the same boot as you though.. normal calculations were 31/1st then i noticed it the 3/4th then i tested on the 15th (Saturday afternoon)..

So maybe if :witch: doesn't show up on Wednesday i will give it another go..


----------



## Ivoryapril

Wow Lunaty, we really are cycle buddies! We're exactly the same! I'm convinced i'm not PG anyway. Today i had this awful sicky dizzy feeling and i just wanted to sit down and i thought, 'ooh i wish i thought i was pregnant then i could symptom-spot this!!' But i just don't, not even a tiny bit anymore. Amen to no AF but i usually have a 16 day luteal phase so i'm not due til wed/thurs anyway! Problem is, i'm already stressing about when AF does arrive and trying to work out when i might ov next as i'm convinced it'll be through the week when hubby is away and that'll be another month with no :baby: but i need to just ignore it and see what happens, because the truth is, i don't have a clue when i'm likely to ov! xx


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> Wow Lunaty, we really are cycle buddies! We're exactly the same! I'm convinced i'm not PG anyway. Today i had this awful sicky dizzy feeling and i just wanted to sit down and i thought, 'ooh i wish i thought i was pregnant then i could symptom-spot this!!' But i just don't, not even a tiny bit anymore. Amen to no AF but i usually have a 16 day luteal phase so i'm not due til wed/thurs anyway! Problem is, i'm already stressing about when AF does arrive and trying to work out when i might ov next as i'm convinced it'll be through the week when hubby is away and that'll be another month with no :baby: but i need to just ignore it and see what happens, because the truth is, i don't have a clue when i'm likely to ov! xx

Hah yup welcome to our world ;), im starting to feel a bit painfull in my lower back now, generally a sign that Af is on the way.. but last cycle it took about a week to finally show up :dohh: so if it is still out by the 22nd i might test again :muaha:

And also i will probably have to give up on coming cycle.., ive got to go to the gyno to get a Colposcopy.. grrr.. apparently you dont want to be preggers when you have those..:cry:, with a bit of luck i might be able ot plan it in just after my cycle but im not to hopeful as they were really bussy and i could just squeeze in on the 12th of Dec... also my OV is a big guess too.. i was lucky enough to have some decent pains on the 3/4/5th so i just took those as O pains hahaha


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well like you say, you definately don't want to be pregnant while having that done! :hugs: i half considered leaving my next cycle and not trying again until the beginning of january because we stay with family for 10 days over xmas and i know i will be really stressed out if i've just found out i'm pregnant and can't drink, cos they'll all know why and i think i'd want to keep it a secret til i'm further along. But i think we'll just keep up the hard work because my husband is going away in march for about 3 months (he's in the military) and i really have to get pregnant before he goes or i will be devastated cause we'd have to wait til june then! :cry: x


----------



## Lunaty

Well get there eventually... (my good here me say this after only 1 month hahaha) who knows maybe Jan will be our month then ;)


----------



## morayo

hi babes! ivory i think u shd still give it ur best shot no matter what, ive had a long day today, ive been having some backache and pinkish cm, definitely pinkish but on and off, af was meant to start yesterday so im not sure if its the onset though im still strongly holding on to my faith that my bean is stuck! been praying like mad for this bump and i cant bring myself to accept the fact that it might not be! watz up wit u girls seems like its just us three that are keeping this thread alive . ivory? lunaty? how about starting a new one?


----------



## Lunaty

Heh yeah why not :)
We should start our own banner too :muaha:

Any idea when yuo are testing or are yo gonna join us ?!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Defo up for starting a new one but would rather wait til AF arrives so we can all start afresh with a positive attitude. Even though i know i'm not pregnant i still want to cling to this cycle thread until we're all either in or out! Lol x


----------



## Ivoryapril

I love the banner idea, we need to think of a 'team' name! x


----------



## CarrieB

Hey ladies! I may not be posting as often, but I'm still checking in on you all. The pinkish CM sounds really good Morayo, have got my fingers tightly crossed.

And still no AFs!! There may be :bfp:'s yet!

Love to all and lots of baby :dust: xx


----------



## Lunaty

yeah might indeed wait until a fresh cycle ;)

but we should at least start our own little group :muaha:
Who is gonna come up with a catching name huh?!


----------



## morayo

well i cant think of a banner name right now? ivoryapril when is af due aintu late by now? lunaty im too scared to test again! im checking myself everyminute as it is to know whether my cm has turned full red(oh me of little faith), i will test ove rthe weekend if af doesnt show up before then.i pray not? or i cld buy a test tomorrow near my office and put myself out of my misery!


----------



## morayo

just went to the ladies and the pinkish cm just turned red bloody sorry tmi so i guess im out for this cycle! its such a relief in a funny i can stop symtom spotting for a while!


----------



## Lunaty

Muhahah yeah im still debating the same thing.. hubby said i had permission to buy another test tomorrow (thursday).. but if i wait till Saturday i know i am definitely late and it's not Af playing tricks on me again...

how about team Catnip :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

Aaahh Morayo, are you sure its the :witch: ? I'm not late because i'm pretty sure i got confused with the multiple ov signs i had this month! i thought i ov'd on 31st but now i'm sure it was the 4th, so i reckon i'm due on thursday now x


----------



## Ivoryapril

rainbow club? it sounds cheery and positive.. x


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh that sucks!!!

:( well ill test Saturday as i will probably jut have messed cycles anyway..


----------



## Lunaty

Hah i thought about rainbow too but thought it was to mooshy for yo guys ;)


----------



## morayo

i think rainbow is ok . team rainbow kinda sounds very promising u know the pot of gold sticky bean after the rainy days of ttc! i dig! well i think its the witch at least my cycle is back after the m/c, thats ok. dnt want to be upset but i am!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Team Rainbow it is, i'm making us a banner! x


----------



## morayo

great pls do!


----------



## Lunaty

Aww im sorry Morayo.. it always is a bit depressing.. 

I havtn even had my Af yet but the :bfn: was depressing enough...
I really hope the next 2 months willbe it for us.. would be great if we could move on to 1st trimester with all of us :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

What do you guys think?! Too big? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

I've made it smaller now, think it needs to be smaller still? I love it!! Better than any others i've seen! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Now that's what i call pimped up! It's cheered me up already! x


----------



## morayo

i love it how do i add it as my signature too?


----------



## Ivoryapril

just right click and save it as a picture then go to your 'edit signature' and browse for it x


----------



## Lunaty

Yay awesome!!! Cant believ yuor a Sam to Morayo :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

YAY! Feel so excited over a little spangly ticker! Also can't believe the coincidence! x


----------



## Lunaty

:muaha:

Yeah it's cheering me up too.. i think i needed that ;)

Well as son as Af i shere for us we should start a thread " team Rainbow"


----------



## Ivoryapril

Definately, loving your new avatar too Sam! Can't go wrong with a rainbow theme! I had a rainbow on my wedding day, its one of our professional pics : ) x


----------



## Lunaty

You have to go to User CP then choose edit signature, then you cklick on the little image icon.. to attach it..

I am using a mac and i just right clicked Ivory's banner and copyd image link


----------



## morayo

ive saved it but i vcant see any browse option on my edit signaturepage
lunaty how did u save urs?


----------



## Ivoryapril

click on my banner on my signature above and it'll take you to the website, scroll down and copy the 1st 'code' option. then in your CP user click 'edit signature' and paste it in x


----------



## Ivoryapril

you need to copy and paste 'bulletin board 1' on the website x


----------



## morayo

wow all this is almost over my head guess i have to wait for my husband to cum fix it for me
im real dumb when it comes to things like this.durhhh!


----------



## Lunaty

so you right click the image and it should give you an option to save the image location... (this will not save the pic to your desktop).

Then if you go to edit signature, on your left you have an icon with a mountain i think... click it and it will open a field were you can add a link, now right click in there and say, paste image location. Preview it to see if it works and hit save :)

I most be honest i havnt worked with windows in a while so i am not to sure if you have the same option but it should be similar !


----------



## morayo

Lunaty said:


> so you right click the image and it should give you an option to save the image location... (this will not save the pic to your desktop).
> 
> Then if you go to edit signature, on your left you have an icon with a mountain i think... click it and it will open a field were you can add a link, now right click in there and say, paste image location. Preview it to see if it works and hit save :)
> 
> I most be honest i havnt worked with windows in a while so i am not to sure if you have the same option but it should be similar !

yep i did that but its not working out i tried to preview the signature but im just getting a box that refused to open


----------



## morayo

https://https://www.myrainbowtext.com/


----------



## morayo

see i just tried it agian in my last post and its just showing a box see!


----------



## Lunaty

hmm... damn.. i wish i knew how those options are called on wondows.. it might be a bit different..


----------



## morayo

nat u there?


----------



## Lunaty

Sweet it all looks good :D


----------



## morayo

wow, sam! ure the best. thanks hun.


----------



## morayo

ladies im off to bed! thanks for the moral support tonite. have a good nite rest and catch y'll 2mrw. sam thank for ur help and well fx for ur bfps!no af yet so ure still in somewhat!


----------



## Lunaty

Hihi no prob :hug: have a nice sleep..


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi girls how are we today? x


----------



## morayo

hi nat, im cool just got back from work. what do u do? sorry if im intruding . the witch got me big time this morn so im officially OUT! how was ur day? and watz up with u?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi Sammie, sorry AF got you but at least you're now officially working toward ov time again! I'm a teacher. Back to work in a bit for parent's evening : ( how about you? x


----------



## morayo

im a lawyer.


----------



## Lunaty

Hello galls!!! Whilst you are back at home.. im at work hahahah :)
Am working as Mac op :)


----------



## Lunaty

O yeah and the damn :witch still hasnt shown up.. am now on CD35 *sight...
Well last month it took until CD37... so it should either show up by then or with a bit of hopeful luck i will get my :bfp:

Nat what kind of teacher are you?!


----------



## morayo

hi lunaty!good to read u again


----------



## Lunaty

Say Morayo, are you temping?! You planning on using Pre-seed?!
Ive been thinking i might aswell do my best next cycle..
You know temping and buying pre seed and maybe even using OPK's?!


----------



## Ivoryapril

i'm a primary school teacher. got to go back to work later (on my day off) to do another parent's evening :hissy: No :witch: for me either but i'm expecting her today. Took another cheapie ebay test stick this morning because i'm a POAS addict and again :bfn: i'm going to temp this month and use OPKs too. Going to go buy myself a journal that i can record everything in and (hopefully!) use it to keep a diary during my pregnancy, if and when i get that far!! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi girls, think i can feel that AF is about to arrive which is great in that i will know that i definately did ov on the 4th nov (CD 17) and that my luteal phase is definately 16 days every month. Also, if (fingers crossed) i ovulate on CD 17 again this next cycle, it'll be the 6th december, which is a saturday and hubby will be home!!! Yippee. I know it mightn't work like that but it's given me a ray of hope! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Still no AF and all indications of her arrival have buggered off! Just as i thought i was getting somewhere! x


----------



## morayo

hi ladies!i dnt think ill be buying preseed, i'll temp and check my cp,cm and bd close to O everyother day, it worked for me last time so ill just stick with that besides im using pregnacare conception n the pack says it has some ingredients that helps the cm be more hospitable, i dnt want to go overboard and drown the little spermies.rofl


----------



## Lunaty

:muaha: swim little buggers swim ;)

Well im 17 or 18 DPO now and i want to be able to have my glass of wine tonight if im not pregger (My hubby's twin sisters came over from the UK) so i will take the leap of faith and test tonight WHHAAA

Ive had some off and on AF feelings but nothing in sight.. Tigerlady had a :bfn: on 13DPO and had her :bfp: on 18DPO so i might get lucky too :wohoo:

Alright well i dotn know if im gonna stay sane today but ill try 

How are all of you doin?! :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

:rofl: i might take evening primrose oil from AF to ovulation as apparently it helps you produce more CM which i could do with! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ooh how exciting! When are you testing Sam? You need to tell me in how many hours time as i have no idea what time it is there or how to convert that to UK time! x


----------



## Lunaty

In about 8 to 9 hours.. (unfortunately it is just morning here in NZ) so you'll have to sleep before you see the results haha 

Either go with the prime rose iol or pre-seed.. (same thing really.. im not to fond of popping 5 different pills so ill try the pre-seed if im out of luck this time :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

i only take a pregnancy vitamin so it'll just be 2 pills for me, think i'll give it a go. what time is it, lunaty? is it friday for you? x


----------



## Lunaty

Jup friday morning 10.06 am ughh hahaa


----------



## Ivoryapril

wow you're 13 hrs ahead! i didn't think it was as much as that! Well let us know ASAP! Still no sign of AF for me! x


----------



## Lunaty

I will i might wait until tomorrow morning , Tigerlady said it would be better to use FMU and now i dont know what to do anymore :S

or mayb ei should just buy two tests :D


----------



## morayo

pls test and put us out of our anxiousness. i think the epo is a cool idea nat! i know my dh will go limp on me if i brought our a jar or whatever of preseed and told him to give it a go! quick question though does ttc sometimes take the shine out of bd, sometimes especially around the time of O, i sort of act mechanically cos in my head im cheering the little spermies on and it sorta makes me distracted, dh doesnt like that, lol


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well this was our first cycle TTC but definately i wasn't 'into it' as much cause i was just thinking get them in there! lol. Any feelings of AF even peeking around the corner have TOTALLY disappeared and i feel a bit lost again. Thought i was starting afresh today and now feel a bit like i'm lagging behind waiting for another go! So happy for tigerlady, didn't realise she'd got a :bfp: of to be girlies, it's a school night you know! night night x


----------



## Lunaty

i had the most miserable experience ever!!! I bought a 3 pack of tests ad just had to do one when i got home.. so i did the test and i saw a line appearing..!!! withing the first few seconds... then i turned around and went outside to call hubby.. told him i thought i had a :bfp: came back into the bathroom only to see it had dissapeared :( :cry:

I cant believe this!!! i didnt have any pee left so i couldnt right away do another one.. well of we went to say hi to my Sis in laws in town and have a drink or two..

Just came back and did another one.. and yes it's :bfn:
Im just so upset :( stupid :witch: hasnt shown either...

Well i guess we will have to try some preseed next cycle..


----------



## Ivoryapril

But you're sure you saw a line?! Surely you can't get an evap line in the allotted time it takes for the test to work? I thought it was just after the time was up you got evaps? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i'm 18 dpo today and still no sign of the :witch: for me either! i usually have a 16 day luteal phase so don't know whats going on. Dont feel pregnant and still :bfn: wonder if i actually ovulated even later than i thought?! x


----------



## CarrieB

Hi sweets

I don't want to get your hopes up, but you said you went out for a drink or two before doing your second test. You didn't say how much you drank but do you think it could be possible you diluted your urine which could have caused the :bfn:? It wasn't your FMU either.

It just seems so strange that you got a second line immediately that disappeared. I've never heard anyone have that before. I thought with evaps that they appear after 10 minutes and gradually fade. Is it worth another test in the morning hun, just to settle your mind? :hugs:

Carrie
xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

I agree, either test tomorrow or sunday with FMU x


----------



## morayo

hi lunaty yep i definitely think the drink u had may have diluted ur urine, so why not test again? and ivory i remeber with my daughter i dint get a bfp until morning sickness set in and that was like a week after i missed af. so whatchathink? maybe? maybe not? well lets try maybe!


----------



## morayo

carrieb howz the LO, nice to see u still remember us here!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I don't know about that, i just absolutely, catagorically do not feel i'm pregnant. i could be having morning sickness and i still wouldn't believe there was any chance at all! If i ovulated on the Thurs, which i now think is the case due to lack of AF, we only BD'd on the sunday anyway so chances are soooo low. x


----------



## morayo

oh dear the witch had better show up soonthen so that we can start counting together! where''s lunaty?


----------



## Ivoryapril

BD'd sunday before ov, i mean! And then the Saturday night after ov, although i was getting ov pains late at night in bed so i prob ov'd friday now i think about it. so perhaps i'm only 14 dpo and won't be due AF til sunday if i still have the 16 day LP. its so confusing!!! x


----------



## morayo

u can say that again im also confused!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well, the upshot is that i think i got mixed up again about when i ov'd and i'm not due AF til sunday. This is cycle day 34 and i'm thoroughly fed up x


----------



## morayo

sorry hun! i feel u


----------



## Ivoryapril

I just want to start afresh and i've got a horrible sore throat and feel like i'm getting a cold. I'm sick of looking over my diary and wondering when i ov'd!! There have been 4 occasions over a week and a half when i had signs of ov this cycle! I'm angry too because there were times we didnt BD because i thought ov had been and gone and we maybe could've caught my egg! :hissy: x


----------



## morayo

oh dear! dnt be like that, ur baby just wants to be special and will arrive at a special time! come to think of it, remeber that medically u have a 25% chance of conceiving each cycle so u may have bd at the right time but the bean just didnt stick, besides u havent seen af yet so dnt lose hope love and stop thrashing urself!pls?


----------



## morayo

sorry about ur sorethroat i have one too!


----------



## CarrieB

morayo said:


> carrieb howz the LO, nice to see u still remember us here!


Are you kidding? This is my favourite thread, it's where all my buddies are! LO seems fine but my hormones are all over the place!! Have been :growlmad: all day!

Looks like Team Rainbow have been spending too much time together. I've had a sore throat the last couple of days and now today have no voice. This has been the best week of DH's life, a :bfp: and a wife with no voice :rofl:


----------



## morayo

oh carrie i do so envy u and ur LO. i mean dt in a good way though!nice to hear from u


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls sorry for the absence (was in bed hahaha) it's saturday morning here now.. Well ive done a test this morning as well and it was again :bfn:..

So i must have read the test wrong.. (maybe the line was from the dye coming through?!).. No :witch: still so hopefully that wont take to long ~~

And then off to by preseed and O sticks hahaha

I cant believe it told my DH it was a :bfp: He looked do happy and shocked !! :cry:
I was super moody to him yesterday after the second test.. and am still a bit off but ive accepted it hahaha... At least i stil got you lovely girls here.. and we can go through another 2ww together :muaha:

Stupid :witch: hag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morayo

hi lun, sorry about the bfn, well we can look forward to the 2ww at least, i just have a feeling that we'll get out bfp's this xmas.


----------



## Ivoryapril

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!! firstly, my hubby couldnt come home this weekend and i had a really bad cold coming on last night (i never get cold, ever) so i was feeling really sorry for myself and my hubby called and said he prob cant get home the weekend of 5th dec (when i was thinking i would ov) and i started crying and talking about how he's obviously not bothered about us having a baby (i NEVER cry, seriously, it takes alot to make me cry) and i thought afterward, thats odd. So i thought right, one more shot at testing with a cheap ebay strip tomorrow with FMU, knowing full well it'd be :bfn: again and i got a really faint line! I thought i was imagining it but it's there! So i started thinking evap line and wondered if i'd left it too long so i did 3 more all with v faint lines in natural light, hard to see them in artificial light!! Then did a normal midstream test (25mui i think) with the same FMU (the cheap test strips are early 10 mui ones) and got :bfn: but i know i just mightn't have enough HCG for that yet. Oh my word!!! Don't know what to think!! Help me girlies!! xx


----------



## CarrieB

I am the shining example of a barely there line being the result of a little bean! Get that piccie posted and retest tomorrow! I really think this could be it sweet [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Pic posted in gallery! Come on Sams! Lets have your opinion please!!! I totally don't believe it at all... x


----------



## morayo

oh dear im so excited for u. u have a bfp. ure pregnant gurl!


----------



## Lunaty

OMGOMGOMG, Holy Sh*t hahaha at least one of us has a good shot hihi, im going straight to the galary now :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

Girls i feel totally dazed, i'm irritating myself that i'm just not believing this. My head is telling me to have none of it til i've got something more concrete! must get to chemist now. hubby doesnt even know, not telling him til i can see his face which is wed/thurs!! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well i got 2 digis and did one with my left over FMU and it was i'm fed up. Just did another internet cheapy early test strip with the FMU and got another faint, and did one with this afternoon's pee and got a faint. Going to keep testing with my internet cheapies and save my other digi til wed or thurs. x


----------



## CarrieB

Ok, so our lovely Ivoryapril needs to distract herself from thinking about :bfp:'s until she can test again for a darker line, so ladies I'm collecting suggestions for ways for her to pass the time:

Christmas shopping
Start writing your Xmas cards (buy when doing the above)
Catch up on your ironing - if you're anything like me you'll have loads!
Clean out your kitchen cupboards (I didn't say this would be fun)
Re-organise your wardrobe (btw am not suggesting your house is unclean/messy!)
Meet up with some friends.
Have a chickflick marathon (esp as OH is away)

Please add some more, and if they can be far more imaginative than mine more the better!! :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks so much girls, i updated the other thread. Am still keeping fingers crossed but am extremely cautious as i literally can not believe it. I'm not calling it a BFP and agreeing that i'm pregnant till i've got a reliable line on a midstream HPT instead of those crappy little sticks. Also, i'm a bit concerned that i've had a couple of sharpish pains around my right ovary like i did last wed/thurs which may have been implantation cramps if i am pregnant. Shouldn't it be like AF pains? Got crazy ideas of eptopic pregnancy going round in my head. Help x


----------



## CarrieB

Sweetie I've been getting all sorts of pains before and after my BFP, including some stabbing pains. As long as you're not doubled over or bleeding I'm sure it's fine, but if it's still as intense in a couple of hours you could call NHS direct if you're concerned. I'm fairly sure you've got a little bean and in which case it's probably just your uterus moving and stretching xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Its not intense and no bleeding, TBH i've only felt it twice today since last week but i wasn't happy about it being around my ovary! Thanks for putting my mind at rest x


----------



## CarrieB

No worries. TBH, I've thought eptopic more than once when I've had pains but then I get distracted by work, or TV, or hubby and when I think about it again an hour later I realise they've completely gone! It's natural to be concerned hun xxx


----------



## Lunaty

From reading around it sounds like more girls in their first trimester seem to have those.. so try not to worry ;) Have you had the chance to tell your hubby yet?

My AF still has not arrived.. :( I had AF pains yesterday but they have disappeared when i woke up this morning. This is not what i had planned *sight..

I had been to the doc last month because i was a week late and they just did a pee test and told me to go home and wait it off... (100$ later of course)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh Sam, i could say it's a shame AF hasn't arrived, but maybe its worth another test? I'm actually only due AF today as far as i know. No, i'm not going to tell hubby until i see him. Will see him Wed but we'll be staying with family for a few days so won't want to tell him on wed night, planning on taking him somewhere nice for lunch on thursday just the two of us and brandishing my digi. If all goes to plan of course.... x


----------



## Lunaty

That sounds like a very good plan !

I already did 3 tests in the Friday and Saturday.. besides i am already on CD39 :cry:
Im afraid i would have gotten a :bfp: by now...

If Af still hasnt arrived next weekend ill give it another go...(against all better knowledge) I was even to depressed to visit BnB this weekend.. (welll appart from congratulating you of course and giving my results...)

I just feel blue right now haha but im trying to get over it ;)


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check :bfp: announcements!!! x


----------



## Lunaty

Congratulations hunny :D told you so hihihi :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thank you Sam! I didn't see your post til just now, i didn't mean to be insensitive slapping my news on there. I'm keeping my fingers so tightly crossed for you and Morayo for next cycle. Team Rainbow has a 50% success rate so far so keep smiling! :hug: x


----------



## CarrieB

Girlies, I'm so sure it's going to be a 100% success rate for Team Rainbow for :bfp:'s before Xmas :hug:


----------



## morayo

oh loves, im so happy for u ivory! its great news, yes team rainbow is enjoying rave reviews at the moment i really belive im going to have my bfp this xmas and im working very hard towards it. congratulations again ivory already lefta msg at the announcements section but it wont hurt to say it again here. lunaty! wahts our strategy?


----------



## Lunaty

phuu i wish i could start plannin but until AF has showed up im a bit stranded im afraid haha :hissy:

I was planning to buy some OPK's and preseed though just to help things a long.. (im not the most patient person :muaha:)

Ow and ofcourse have loads of :sex: maybe we should make a schedual...?!
how many days did you do it Ivory ?! hehehe


----------



## morayo

oh lunaty maybe ur bean is taking its time to show up too pn ur hpt? have u triedtesting again? im going to try n get as much bd as i can, i just started on pregnacare conception vits and wow the cm was out of this world, me and dh bd this morn and i thot someone tured on the taps.lol(tmi)im really keeping my fimgers crossd this cycle, i wanna join carrieb and ivory! yes i can , lunnaty....YES WE CAN!


----------



## Lunaty

Well i wish you are right but whats the chances of getting a :bfp: after 3 :bfn: on 18DPO?!, they should have at least gotten me faint lines right?

Oww i dont know *sulk...

Maybe ill buy another test on Wednesday, but ill have to do it sneaky because if my hubby finds out i spend anymore money on tests if i clearly had 3 negs he'll freak out hahahah. He already though i was over testing with the second one.. (never mind the third the next day hahaha)

*slapping herself for holding up hope!


----------



## LadyBee

Congrats...awesome!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Sam, i was 16 dpo on saturday and only just getting faint lines on early 10mui tests so you never know!! Got a total :bfn: on the same early tests on thursday x


----------



## Ivoryapril

how many days did you do it Ivory ?! hehehe[/QUOTE]

Honestly? :blush: If i'm right about when i ovulated then we only :sex: the sunday evening and i ovulated on the thursday evening/friday morning, so there's lots of hope!! 

Which is exactly why i can't believe it's happened! x


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> Sam, i was 16 dpo on saturday and only just getting faint lines on early 10mui tests so you never know!! Got a total :bfn: on the same early tests on thursday x

Still no :witch: here :dohh:

Ill buy some more tests tomorrow (yay pay day ;) ) 
And then secretly do one Thursday morning... what am i gonna do though if it is a :bfn: :cry:

Well if it's :bfn: ill just have to wait until i meet my gyno and explain her the situation.. mayeb she can prescribe me something..

:hugs:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Are you sure of when you ovulated? x


----------



## Lunaty

Well i had AF like pains on the 3/4/5 and i wasnt sure what it was so i posted on here and they said it could be O pain.. So i kinda assumed that i O'd around that time.. but i dont have any OPK's to prove it hahaha

Nor did i temp.. so no i cant be sure.. i still have cramp like feelings down there now.. and even in my side?! I just hope i dotn have some kind of kidney infection ..

I always start worrying about those kind of things haha


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well lunaty, i have pains in my side too! You have no real reason to believe you ov'd those days! Did you keep a record of your CM? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

If you did ovulate when you think you did then you're 19dpo, which means either you're pregnant, or you didn't ov then, or there's something amiss cause your luteal phase would be longer than normal. Personally i think it's one of the first two options!! So i don't think you're out yet! x


----------



## Lunaty

Well i ofcourse still hope i might be preggers.. (my back is killing me and i overall feel a bit off) but it could be so many things :( thats one thing ive learned unfortunately..

Im afraid it's just me wishing/stressing that is causing the delay.. (although i was more stressed last month and it showed up eventually)

And no i didnt check my CM daily.. its been lotiony and a bit yellowish lately..
Here is praying for a :bfp: in 3 days.. and if not ill probably ask for a blood test at the Gyno.. :( I wonder if they even do that or if i should ask my GP?!


----------



## morayo

lunaty what can i say dnt give up yet no af is a good sign in my books! im a bit sad though that all u guys are leaving me and going to first trimester but then look on the bright side ill join u soon enuff. amen! pls buy the tests and do some soon ok?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Lunaty, i demand you buy a cheap pack of tests to try tomorrow morning. morayo, you'll be over here before you know it! :hugs: i read that stress can delay ovulation and hence, your period, but not your period itself since your luteal phase should always be the same x


----------



## morayo

im kinda upset today my oh is pissing me off bad, i think ive been allowing the grudges to pi le up over time and now im real pissed off and on the verge of exploding! ahhhrg!


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> lunaty what can i say dnt give up yet no af is a good sign in my books! im a bit sad though that all u guys are leaving me and going to first trimester but then look on the bright side ill join u soon enuff. amen! pls buy the tests and do some soon ok?

Ahh sweets dont worry.. i wont leave you ..
I will do another test Thursday morning.. but the chances of such a late :bfp: are pretty slim i think ;)

Ughh my stomach feels like it is been punched.. like a real tense feeling and my back muscles are so sore when pushing on them.. Hmm i might go to the toilet and see if AF arrived.. (again hahaha)

Thanks for helping me out girls :) much appreciated.. what would i do without you all huh :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

nope no Af yet.. maybe later :hissy:
well the stomach punch feeling just went away again..


----------



## Ivoryapril

I only just got my :bfp: the day before expecting AF x


----------



## Lunaty

Well i would have expected it at the latest on Saturday the 22nd.. but i havnt tested after the 22nd i think..?! Then again the 22 was calculated from my last cycle of which i was late a week already hahaha

confusing isnt it.. but hey who knows :) Thanks Ivory your a dear !


----------



## Ivoryapril

:test: woman! That's all i have to say on the matter! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: for a :bfp: i'm off to bed. night night x


----------



## Ivoryapril

So Sam, did you test?! x


----------



## Lunaty

No i didnt manage too, for those of you interested to read what happened have a look in my journal, i wrote all of it down in there ;)

Gosh that was a full on day.. ill be getting some test today though and test tomorrow morning :)

Please wish me luck lady's im not to sure what im gonna do if that ones :bfn: too :cry:


----------



## morayo

oh dear! hi ladies, lunaty y do i get the feeling that ure running away from the truth that u might be pregnant. i understand that u might not want to get ur hopes up though.i wish u a bfp though. and af is howmany days late now?


----------



## Lunaty

Yay your online.. :) How are you?! hope your alright~~ Were are you at in your cycle hun? Feeling any better?

im on CD 41 now
Last month lasted 37 Days

I tested on CD37 of this month, calculated CD3/4 as O so calculated CD37 as 18/19DPO 

But i might have O'd late (wouldn't know why i had pains on those days though)
Or for all i know not have O'd at all...

Tried to get some test yesterday but ended a bit in tears (read my journal hahaha)
Ill get some today though.. 

Im sounded pessimistic because ive had so many :bfn: were everybody incl. me was hopeful it could be :bfp: it just kinda broke me down haha

:hugs:


----------



## morayo

ok dear i feel you, well dnt be sad, i just wish the witch would show up if shes coming or just bloody stay away. cd47 is long enuff for af to have arrived in my books, fx that baby is just taking time to announce his/her presence? i think we may have to start a new thread though or do we join the august babies thread? as two of our esteemed members have moved on to first trimester( happy for u guys carrieb and ivory) whatchathink?


----------



## morayo

im on day seven of my cycle and i checked cp yesterday it was really high though i doubt if i cld have Od already but i did have some ewcm for about two days previously but i just thot it was semen or something!yeah im feeling better love, i had a row with oh yesterday and i was really upset , i started thinking of stuff i thot i had let go like the m/c i had in oct and it just sorta got at me. seems like we were both emotional yesterday . wow is it contagious?


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah im all for a new thread :)
Ill start one now CarrieB and Ivory please join us there too :blush:

You two are our inspiration and team rainbow wouldnt be there without you!!!

:happydance: :wohoo: :dust:


----------



## Lunaty

here we go:
https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/75801-team-rainbows-progress-yay.html

please contribute girls we need you ;)

X


----------



## Ivoryapril

Nah you haven't got rid of us! Hope ov is on its way morayo or just been if you've done plenty of BDing! Talk to you girls on sun/mon as i dont think i will be on here til than. cant wait to tell Oh. at docs tomorrow too! lots of :dust: xx


----------

